

HN Plays 2048 - zheng
http://hnplays2048.herokuapp.com/

======
namenotrequired
I think someone figured out how to unleash its AI on this :)

~~~
nacs
Yeah and whoever is running that AI is being a complete a-hole with the rate
they're sending commands.

It's completing the puzzle in less than 5 seconds at the rate that its
spamming commands.

------
cribwi
Funny to see a new player entering the game to start button bashing and
ruining the playing field in a matter of seconds :)

------
fidz
Any idea on handling transaction?

